# Catching a string-foot pigeon



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

There's a feral pigeon that I've known for a few years now. He's confident in flying to my hand to eat and will even let me touch him with my hand, but not for too long - he's still quite uncertain. He'll also happily sit on my knee. Today I noticed that he has string around BOTH of his feet. He's always lifting one foot in the air and can barely walk, but he can fly. That's what will make catching him difficult.

I need to catch him to get the string off, but I've only ever caught pigeons that can't fly. I've thought about setting up a trap with a box or something, but I'm quite nervous too about people seeing and telling me off even though I'm just trying to help a suffering animal - especially since I'm just 17.

I have pet pigeons of my own so I'm confident in handling them, it's just catching a pigeon that can fly which is the big issue. Does anyone have any ideas that won't draw too much attention to myself? I'm willing to try using a blanket or something, but I just need a good technique to use that is likely to work on the first try, as I don't want to miss and have the pigeon fly off completely and then not get as close to me.

Any advice is appreciated... I really want to help him, especially since he has a mate and probably has squabs.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Start feeding him on your lap for a couple of days to get him more comfortable. Then when you are ready, take a lightweight cloth (sarong works well) and your tools for removing the string with you. Quickly throw the cloth over him on your lap while he is eating. Keep the body and head covered and start working on those legs and feet. So what if you draw a bit of attention, maybe some people will then start noticing the pigeons around them.


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

I think I will try that, so far that's the best idea. I'll just have to make sure he's really distracted! I'm just nervous about drawing attention because a lot of people don't care about pigeons at all and know nothing about them and how dangerous string is to their feet. I will do my best to not give a crap because after all, the pigeon is more important than what people think.  Thank you for the help!


----------



## scruffy (May 7, 2018)

Marina B said:


> Start feeding him on your lap for a couple of days to get him more comfortable. Then when you are ready, take a lightweight cloth (sarong works well) and your tools for removing the string with you. Quickly throw the cloth over him on your lap while he is eating. Keep the body and head covered and start working on those legs and feet. So what if you draw a bit of attention, maybe some people will then start noticing the pigeons around them.


Well, I tried today and I couldn't catch him.  He wouldn't eat from my hand after that. He's way too quick and me moving the towel around in the first place would always get his attention and spook him. I think some kind of trap might be the best option, after all... do you have any ideas or suggestions?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If you can get a large cardboard box with the open part on the ground. Then balance the one side on a piece of wood with a string (couple of metres long) attached to it. Put the food under the cardboard box and when he goes underneath to eat, just pull the string so that the box falls down and he will be underneath. The problem will be that there might be more pigeons then just him covered by the box. Otherwise, if he is tame then you can sit next to the box and when only he goes inside you can let the box drop on top of him. 

I hope this will work.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you cant catch him with the box, another option is a long handled net from a sporting goods store. Thank you for helping hm.


----------

